# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Τάϊσμα νεοσσού με σύριγγα

## n-i-k-o-s

εδω δειτε ταισμα μικρου περιστεριου με συριγκα.



και άλλη μία



αυτος ειναι γονιος.δειτε ταισμα και τα δυο μαζι 



και εδω αυτος εκανε το βημα παραπανω



αλλο ενα καλο βιντεο με νεοσσο



και εδω πως ζευγαρωνουν



και αλλη μια

----------


## demis

αχ τι μου θυμησες τωρα φιλε!!!!! παλια που μεγαλωνα τα 5 περιστερακια με συριγκα!!!!!!

----------


## xXx

ευχαριστούμε Νίκο πολύ ωραία βιντεάκια

----------


## pedrogall

Τετοιου ειδους συριγγα υπαρχει στην Ελλαδα, και εαν ναι που μπορει να την βρει κανεις;

----------


## Paul

Στα πετσοπ εδω Θεσσαλονικη εχει αλλου δεν ξερω να σου πω. Συνηθως σε μαγαζια με τροφες εχει.

----------

